# Pretty talented little girl....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

She impresses the heck out of me....


----------



## Blanks (Feb 5, 2010)

I've got 21 year old twin boys and I'm pretty sure if they ever touched my AR it would never fire again. Impressive young lady.


----------



## rem700_krazy223 (Jan 26, 2010)

holy crap! that is pretty fast


----------



## uglydog03 (Jan 26, 2010)

Even Senior Drill Instructor Staff Sgt. Archuletta would be proud . MCRD Parris Island , H co ,Plt 3009 NOV 82- Jan 83


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Bet you can't do yours that fast.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

wilded said:


> Bet you can't do yours that fast.


You are correct, sir.







I have actually watched Mackenzie several times now, and even tried to get it done faster than her, but I can't. It doesn't help that my breakdown pins are tight, and I have no fingernails to help me break the bolt carrier down. (excuses i know) Oh well.... she can have the title.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I couldn't come close to her time. She has some other videos on youtube and is a pretty good pistol shot also.


----------



## dogtalker (Feb 17, 2010)

who says that there is no hope for americas Youth!


----------



## uglydog03 (Jan 26, 2010)

wilded said:


> Bet you can't do yours that fast.


 Not anymore, but long ago and far away ..... blindfolded ,.....one hand tied behind my back....uphill ,both ways. 
She has learned something more useful than most of what she will learn in school , EVERY child in this country should that.


----------



## uglydog03 (Jan 26, 2010)

Also, I was recieving " encouragement " and " motivation" from Senior Drill Instructor Staff Seargent Archutetta . To get some idea of what I mean , watch the first half of Full Metal Jacket . (Senior Drill Instructors are not easily impressed)


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I never had a drill Instructor so I learned a bit slower.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I bet Daddy won't have to worry about her when she is old enough to start dating! My little girl (now 33, sigh!) started helping me reload when she was a toddler. She was in 4H shooting sports in jr. high school, taking the school championship at 13. Now married with 2 kids of her own living on a ranch in Seymour, Texas. She can still centerpunch a 100 yd. NRA target with my Model 788 .222 Rem. Which, by the way, she asked me if she could have that rifle when I die! She is a sensitive little toot!


----------



## Rile (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow that was fast and correct on top of that. I know Daddy is proud of his little girl!


----------

